# Early March Madness; Venice Offshore



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

The weather has been very gracious to us this past week, and today marks the 12th day in a row we have been fishing. The fishing has been nothing short of fantastic this past week-with yellowfin in the double digits every single day. On most days, we limit out on yellowfin before lunchtime, which leaves us the afternoon to target wahoo. The wahoo have been very eager to get on the hook this past week, with most trips seeing anywhere from 4-7 fish hit the deck in addition to the tuna. While the big tuna are still in close, sometimes it takes all day to get them to cooperate, so we have been entertaining some other options with the smaller (40-90 pound) tunas. Summertime patterns have appeared to have set in, not only with the warm air temperatures which make the fishing very comfortable during the day, but also the fishing. Large riplines with sargassum have started drifting in (with bait on them), the live baits which we typically don't see until late April have already arrived, and most of the tuna are quick to inhale them. A curious blue marlin swam up to our boat the other day but appeared to be window shopping only, as he was not interested in our big hardtail we offered him. 

Keep in mind that in addition to our 32 twin vee and 36 yellowfin, we also have the 32 Albemarle, which is a nice addition to the fleet complete with satellite tv, fully functioning bathrooom, and also much more protection from the elements.

We still have some dates open this month and April, but we are also already booking fast for the summer. If these warm conditions persist, the dolphin run should come very soon compared to years past. 

Enjoy the pictures, and check out our website or email us for any additional questions.

-Captain Hunter Caballero


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

*more pics*

some more pics...


----------



## pmcgucken (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice! Glad to see you got around to posting a report with all the fishing y'all have been doing! Thanks for putting us on the fish as always... we certainly have a good time every time we fish with y'all. Here are another couple pics from our trip...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report capt. and thanks for the pictures...nice wahoo and yft...


----------

